# Motor Fitment



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello All,
I tried some searching and had a few questions answered but I have a few remaining.
The U12 chassis on a 90+ Stanza was designed for multiple engines, of this I'm sure. What I'm unsure of is which engines will drop directly in, and which would require new motor mounts? Also, with whatever engine I find, obviously I would have to find a matching front-drive transmission, but will that fit with other components of the drivetrain? I.E. Driveshafts, shift linkage.
I'm considering these as the KA24E is a venerable engine, it has no support anymore and with so many miles it needs a nice replacement. Has anyone done a swap themselves and care to share? 
Thanks


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

91yrsold said:


> Hello All,
> I tried some searching and had a few questions answered but I have a few remaining.
> The U12 chassis on a 90+ Stanza was designed for multiple engines, of this I'm sure. What I'm unsure of is which engines will drop directly in, and which would require new motor mounts? Also, with whatever engine I find, obviously I would have to find a matching front-drive transmission, but will that fit with other components of the drivetrain? I.E. Driveshafts, shift linkage.
> I'm considering these as the KA24E is a venerable engine, it has no support anymore and with so many miles it needs a nice replacement. Has anyone done a swap themselves and care to share?
> Thanks


ive never gave it real much thought. but i suppose a few honda motors would fit in there. but of course you would have to make your own shit fit. maybe a B16? im not too familiar with FWD cars, but if you do start something please post up and tell us about your experiences, and tell us about how you do everything and most importantly.. POST PICTURES!!!:idhitit:


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Perhaps I should have been more clear. I meant Nissan motors that would be a direct drop in, i.e. SR20, CA18, anything of that sort. I have limited mechanical fabrication abilities so I was hoping that one of the other motors could simply 'drop in' If the old motor is removed.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

91yrsold said:


> Perhaps I should have been more clear. I meant Nissan motors that would be a direct drop in, i.e. SR20, CA18, anything of that sort. I have limited mechanical fabrication abilities so I was hoping that one of the other motors could simply 'drop in' If the old motor is removed.


hm. well if i recall, shoot me if im wrong, but doesnt the SR20 and the KA share the same engine mounts? but then you would have to find a transmission to work and such too, im not much into thinking of the stanza right now, i got a 88 isuzu with a blown motor that i bought for 70 bucks! some rust but other than its pretty nice haha!


----------

